# 6.5 Foot Plow on 1/2 Ton



## fedspunisher (May 13, 2008)

Is there any reason for not doing this? It seems like it would be more versital and be less stress on the truck. This will mainly be for my personal driveway and that of neighbors and family. When a 6 1/2 blade is angled is it still wider than the tracks on a 1/2 ton??


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

fedspunisher;555455 said:


> Is there any reason for not doing this? It seems like it would be more versital and be less stress on the truck. This will mainly be for my personal driveway and that of neighbors and family. When a 6 1/2 blade is angled is it still wider than the tracks on a 1/2 ton??


I think there would be issues with the plow not covering tracks when you turn etc... I would think there is a way to get one though!


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

fedspunisher;555455 said:


> Is there any reason for not doing this? It seems like it would be more versital and be less stress on the truck. This will mainly be for my personal driveway and that of neighbors and family. When a 6 1/2 blade is angled is it still wider than the tracks on a 1/2 ton??


I am not sure a 6.5 would be wider STRAIGHT let alone angled. I have a 7.5 on a 1/2 ton and on a average turn my rear tires get in the snow. I am in the middle of adding wings to help with that and other issues. But I think your right on the stress and easy in and out of drives!!! It will just take more passes. Good luck:salute:


----------



## fedspunisher (May 13, 2008)

I guess i will just measure my tracks and see.

Thanks for the responces.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

It'll work for your intended purpose if your not in a hurry. I started with an old 3/4 ton and a 6.5 plow. 

But I never could keep mirrors on it until I went to a wider blade.


----------



## fedspunisher (May 13, 2008)

Did you have trouble with tires tracking outside the plow width?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

fedspunisher;555488 said:


> Did you have trouble with tires tracking outside the plow width?


During a turn...absolutly.

The reason I mentioned it will do the job only if your not in a hurry. Need to make extra passes for the additional cleanup along the edges. Gaining width by straightening the blade out a little during turns helps some.

But while traveling straight ahead the narrow width isn't a big issue.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

B&B;555516 said:


> During a turn...absolutly.
> 
> The reason I mentioned it will do the job only if your not in a hurry. Need to make extra passes for the additional cleanup along the edges. Gaining width by straightening the blade out a little during turns helps some.
> 
> But while traveling straight ahead the narrow width isn't a big issue.


What he said!!!

Don't be afraid of it, different plow do different things well.

Small plows = good for drives, places where getting in and out is hard
V=good for stacking, clean up, tight spots, busting drifts
Wide straights= moving a bunch in one pass


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

if you want a 6.5 go for it. but i would recomend a 7.5 foot. its not like it will be on there all the time. so the extra wieght isnt going to make that much of a difference in wear. JMO


----------



## fedspunisher (May 13, 2008)

I ended up buying a 1978 3/4 Ton chevy the reverse is out of it and the guy said the brushes are going out on the plow motor. It was $500 HECK of a good deal. I believe its a 7.5' Meyers. Anyone got a good pump motor?


----------

